# First time it a while



## Xue Sheng (Mar 21, 2013)

And it felt mighty good and 3.5 hours later I still feel good

I was able to get through the entire Yang long form, and the proper height, and the proper speed, without knee pain, and it felt GREAT!

My knees felt tired but it was a good kind of tired

:yinyang:


----------



## oaktree (Mar 21, 2013)

What did you do differently then before?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothing. I have been taking it real slow since my last round of knee issues. I was doing the first 1/3, or at least what we call the first 1/3 and then I worked my way to 2/3 of the form but it was always high. For some reason this morning things went well, muscle memory kicked in, the postures went to the prope height and I just let if go all the way to the end. Before I stopped when the knees hurt and this morning they did not hurt


----------

